# برنامج سوفت وير لقسم المعدات الطبية



## المهندس السنيدي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اخواني الاعزاء 

تحية طيبة وبعد ... 

لقد تم افتتاح قسم biomedical وهو قسم جديد بالمستشفى ، حيث يوجد العديد من الاجهزة الطبية من مختلف الماركات والشركات ومن مختلف الاقسام 

لذالك انا بحاجة / ابحث عن برنامج يقوم بالزظائف التالية :-

تخزين اسم الجهاز + رقم التسلسلي + قسم المتواجد بة + وضعة تحت الضمان او العقد ....الخ 

سهولة البحث عن الجهاز بطريقة سريعة 

.
.
.
.
الخ 


اتمنى من يعرف برنامج معين يقووم بالوظائف السابقة ان يرشدني الية 

لانه نحن بحاجة شديدة لهذا النوع من البرامج لتسهيل تخزين اسماء الاجهزة والرجوع اليها بطريقة سهلة 



بانتظاركم ​


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ان شاء الله غدا انزلك برنامج خاص نحن نستخدمه على كافه الاجهزة الطبيه وتعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## شرف هاشم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز نحنا فى انتظار البرنامج وارجوا ان يكون مرفق معة الشرح شكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم نحن في انتظار البرنامج ............ ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان مقدماً


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam قال:


> اخي العزيز ان شاء الله غدا انزلك برنامج خاص نحن نستخدمه على كافه الاجهزة الطبيه وتعم الفائده للجميع


 


اشكرك اخيMed.Eng.Ebaa Issam ونحن بانتظارك ..............


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت يتم رفع البرنامج مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شرف هاشم قال:


> اخى العزيز نحنا فى انتظار البرنامج وارجوا ان يكون مرفق معة الشرح شكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة


 وانته بالف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## شرف هاشم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير واتمنى ان تفيدونا بمعلمومات عن البرنامج وميعاد تنزيل البرنامج ولا تنسوا صيام يوم عاشورة ودعائكم للمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## الآغا ياسر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوا منكم إعطائي فكر لمشروع تخرج حيث وأنا في السنة الأخيرة 
لا تتركوني .. رجاءاً 
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اخي الكريم نحن في انتظار البرنامج ............ ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان مقدماً


 بالنتظارررررررررررررررررر


----------



## almathhji (31 ديسمبر 2009)

في الانتظار للفائده 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عز (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمــة و الله وبركاتــه

يمكنك عمــل مثل هذا البرنامج

هو سهل .. لا يحتــاج أكثر من معرفة بعلــم قواعد البيانات DataBase
وعلــم البرمجــة Programming

وتعمل فيه اللي انتا عايزه ويبقى على مزاجك على حسب احتياجــاتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

أنا مع المهندس العز في كلامه

و مع ذلك نحن في الإنتظار.............


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس العز 

ولكن هل لك بوضع البرنامج او البرمجة لكي يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة


----------



## م.عز (6 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبــة مهندس Essa_Marazqa


___________
المهنــدس السنيدي
حقيقة أني لا أملك مثل هذا البرنــامج
لكنــــه سهل ... تقدر تعمل برنامج بنفسك باستخدام اي لغــة برمجة
اما ان كنـــت تبحث عن برنامج جاهز للاستخدام . .
فأعتقد انه يمكنك العثورعليــه عبر الانتــرنت او بمعاونة الزمـــلاء في المهنــة

انا ناوي أعمل واحد يبقى بتاعي انا على مزاجي .. لكنــي مشغــول في الفترة الحاليــة ومش أقدر أوعدك بميعاد معين ارفع فيه البرنامج على المنتدى

لو انت عنــدك خلفية او البرمجة و علم قواعد البيانات تقدر تعمل برنامج لنفســك
و ح تستفـــاد برضو

تحياتي مهندس السنيدي


----------



## yaseen.khbory (24 مايو 2011)

برنامج اكثر من رائع c works plus


----------



## romance4ever (20 يوليو 2011)

i want some help about my graduation project
please help me
i dont know any ideas


----------



## اليافعي (21 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت قد تنزل البرنامج لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------

